# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Chest run bot

## Raizen1989

Ok so i took the ideea of the bot from GG-bots and pinkpanther made some additions to it so i want to thank them first. 
I changed almost all the code and had to open a new thread because the original bot morphed into sevral different bots each designed to do things different and i wasn't sure if everyone was getting the right info for the right bot to make it work that is the problem of.

*Bot Description* 

This bot will do the T6 Battlefield , abandoned siege camp chest run it will only look for the fist chest, the closest one to the waypoint wich has 2 possible positions. If the chest is not at position 1 will go and look for chest at position 2 , when he finds the chest it will open the chest and loot gold, legendary and set items .
It will work on any class just make sure when u are a monk u dismiss your fire ally if u use one cause the bot will think he is a legendary item and try too loot him.
It is also adviced not to wear anything orange and yellow-gold on you and don't use any visible aura effect because it might interfere with the pixelsearch.

*CONTROLS*

F5= START
F6= PAUSE
F7= EXIT
NUMPAD1=INCREASE DELAY TIMER
NUMPAD2=DECREASE DELAY TIMER

The delay timer was implemented because people were complaining that after some time they recive an error that they tried to login too fast ( i'm guessing that this is happening only for those of you who have a high end computer configuration and can run the bot at the maximum capacity since my pc is very slow i never encountered this problem ).

*THE SETUP OF THE BOT*

-First of all the bot is designed to detect your resolution and scale acording to your needs (i could only test resolutions up to 1680X1050 thats the most my pc can handle ).
-This bot will only work if Diablo is running on FULLSCREEN ( WINDOWED ) !
-If u use any sort of virtual machine or virtual desktop or anything tht will change ur resolution or fake your resolution this most definetly will not work for you !
-This Bot uses PixelSearch so NO GAMMA CHANGES OF ANY SORT this includes ingame changes or from the display driver or any other possible ways you know !
-It is adviced that you have at least +10 % ms ( the higher the better i run it at 35%)
-teleport back to town hotkey must be T
-map hotkey must be M
-force move must be on W

*1.Start Diablo III
2.Make sure you go on campaign mode act V / the battlefields / siege runes quest on Torment VI difficulty , enter and leave the game once so that you are in the resume game screen in the menu.
3.Start the bot.*
4. This is an AFK bot so you wont be able to do something else durning this time on you computer. If u use your mouse or keyboard you might set the bot off track.
5.Also you could profit more from this bot if it does more runs so if u have a slow PC make sure to close any background programs running ar anything that may slow u down

*Trubleshooting*

-Make sure u read the instructions twice and then ask for help 
-Also you could try to disable Windows Aero theme for better pixel recognition
-If you have a problem and need help make sure to give as much information as possible .


*DOWNLOADS*

64 bit version -> ChestBot2.0.7_x64

32 bit version -> ChestBot2.0.7_x86

If u enjoy this bot then don't forget to give some reputation !

Also i will not release the source code.

Also im waiting for you feedback and suggestions on the bot !
Take care and enjoy !

I would also like to see your posts about the number of legendary/set items looted and in what amount of time !

----------


## zaeBOOST

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/e...is/1400062250/

2/52. Not sure what to say... Maybe false-positives?

----------


## Raizen1989

yes don't worry no virus here  :Smile:

----------


## zaeBOOST

Getting errors: http://puu.sh/8LNQQ.jpg

x64: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/3...is/1400063220/

Seems fishy... By the looks of it, it is written in AutoIt. Many cheap crypters use AutoIt; honestly don't know what to think of this.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Getting errors: http://puu.sh/8LNQQ.jpg
> 
> x64: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/3...is/1400063220/
> 
> Seems fishy... By the looks of it, it is written in AutoIt. Many cheap crypters use AutoIt; honestly don't know what to think of this.


yeah it's writen in autoit it's been already published on a diferent thread with no problem had to open an new thread since it was getting very confusing over there too many versions of the same bot .

----------


## Raizen1989

well are u sure u are running diablo ? that eror usually is because diablo isn't running and the bot can't read the resolution of diablo

----------


## LordKffs

Been running the old GG-bots version until now, but am starting to have problems with it, Most likely because I have the login too fast issue, so will test your delay option when I get home  :Smile:

----------


## sillybearito

The bot is virus free. It's a false positive similar to the other T6 chest run bot. I had to use IE to download it because chrome blocks it. Virus scan didn't pick up anything. As far as malicious autoit scripting, what's the worst it could do? 

Now as for the bot, it doesn't work on 1080p. Goes north of the first chest then west of the 2nd. I followed all the instructions properly. I'm back to using GG's bot until this is adjusted.

----------


## Jimroc

[AutoIt] CB-V2.0.1 - Pastebin.com

For the paranoid.

----------


## Raizen1989

> The bot is virus free. It's a false positive similar to the other T6 chest run bot. I had to use IE to download it because chrome blocks it. Virus scan didn't pick up anything. As far as malicious autoit scripting, what's the worst it could do? 
> 
> Now as for the bot, it doesn't work on 1080p. Goes north of the first chest then west of the 2nd. I followed all the instructions properly. I'm back to using GG's bot until this is adjusted.


ok give it a try now i think i fixed the problem . 

I updated the download links !

----------


## Raizen1989

As for the virus problem i can asure you its no trojan or virus it's because i compiled it into an exe and the internet is not friendly to scripts compiled into exe
always the same alert for the X64 version 
and always the same alert for the x86 version 
so just use Internet explorer or mozila firefox ( so much better then Chrome)

----------


## FailxNinja

> so just use Internet explorer or mozila firefox ( so much better then Chrome)


Lies ..................

----------


## Raizen1989

> Lies ..................


fine by me you dont want it dont download it if u get scared by a false-positive alert then u dont deserve the bot  :Wink:

----------


## not4bene

Why dont you show us source code?

----------


## Raizen1989

> Why dont you show us source code?


cause if i post the source it will all go like GG-bots thread people will modify it and we will end up with 5 versions of the same bot on the thread if u are so eager to see the source u can just decompile it and get the source but i wont post it.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Been running the old GG-bots version until now, but am starting to have problems with it, Most likely because I have the login too fast issue, so will test your delay option when I get home


well im waiting for your feedback hope it does the job for you take in consideration this is designed to run faster than GG-Bots version for the people with crappy pc ( like me ) so i removed all the code except the chest runs , also doesn't move to pickup gold and doesnt't loot gems and potions anymore! I could add them back if demanded.

----------


## straaand

Hi, im getting the "Line 2 Error: Subscript used on non-accessible variable." error after running for like 30 mins. and yes diablo is runnig obviously. what can it be?

----------


## Raizen1989

> Hi, im getting the "Line 2 Error: Subscript used on non-accessible variable." error after running for like 30 mins. and yes diablo is runnig obviously. what can it be?


possible he fails to find a pixel and he cant mouseclick on the pixel location since he doesnt have the location for the pixel i will look into it

----------


## straaand

> possible he fails to find a pixel and he cant mouseclick on the pixel location since he doesnt have the location for the pixel i will look into it


it seems the mesage occur when the chest is located straight down from the WP. No problem when the chest is to the left on the screen. it worked at first. havent changed any video settings att all. :/

----------


## Raizen1989

> it seems the mesage occur when the chest is located straight down from the WP. No problem when the chest is to the left on the screen. it worked at first. havent changed any video settings att all. :/


yeah i know what the problem is i am working to fix it as we speak i will update the download links in a few minutes.

----------


## Raizen1989

> yeah i know what the problem is i am working to fix it as we speak i will update the download links in a few minutes.


sorry the links were down for no reason had to reupload
download links updated !

Please don't forget to give your feedback on the bot so i can fix the problems

----------


## sillybearito

I'll test again after work today. Does it complicate things if you add gold pick up? A short walk south of a chest would do the trick.

----------


## Raizen1989

> I'll test again after work today. Does it complicate things if you add gold pick up? A short walk south of a chest would do the trick.


i know but the thing is if i add it it will only give you about 1 - 1.5 mil gold in 10 hours . If you do 3 hellrifts and u get 1.2 mil gold in like 15 -20 min and 200 mil xp 

i can add it if u guys want it that bad, for me it seems pointless

----------


## nedalsqt

the two chests are fixed.ive been running the bot every day for 10hours+ and every day i got 10-20 legendarys.
now ive been running the bot for 10+hours and no legendary dropped at all.dont tell me its rng because i never had that before in weeks.

----------


## Raizen1989

> the two chests are fixed.ive been running the bot every day for 10hours+ and every day i got 10-20 legendarys.
> now ive been running the bot for 10+hours and no legendary dropped at all.dont tell me its rng because i never had that before in weeks.


I honestly can't tell you right now i haven't used the bot for long period of times since the update only a few minutes while fixing bugs and errors people reported but i will let you know tomorrow the results from this night run.

Also i updated the bot so that is searches 3 times for each chest to be sure it will never miss the chest
links are updated !

----------


## Raizen1989

I'm waiting for feedback regarding the bot problems and regarding the loot we got after the 2.0.5 update !

----------


## Panpadillo

im gonna run it tonight, let see..

----------


## Raizen1989

> im gonna run it tonight, let see..


Wish you the best of luck what can i say .

----------


## wolfgangzor

Good evening,
First of all thank you for posting an update on the chest run bot. 
It now starts up for my Windows 7 64bit version. 
The only problem now is (wich i had since the beginning) : I press F5 for it to start, the mouse goes to the resume button and the game loads... 
Next .... nothing, nothing happens anymore.

I followed ur steps, i changed my resolution to yours 1680x1050 Windowed (Fullscreen) mode.
I am a newbie in this programming stuff and dont know what it could be.
Also do i nd an extra file or do i just nd to start the .exe, press F5 and sit back or an i doing it wrong al my life? 

Thanks in advance for any help u could give me.
greetz

----------


## Raizen1989

> Good evening,
> First of all thank you for posting an update on the chest run bot. 
> It now starts up for my Windows 7 64bit version. 
> The only problem now is (wich i had since the beginning) : I press F5 for it to start, the mouse goes to the resume button and the game loads... 
> Next .... nothing, nothing happens anymore.
> 
> I followed ur steps, i changed my resolution to yours 1680x1050 Windowed (Fullscreen) mode.
> I am a newbie in this programming stuff and dont know what it could be.
> Also do i nd an extra file or do i just nd to start the .exe, press F5 and sit back or an i doing it wrong al my life? 
> ...


do you have map hotkey on M
and teleport hotkey to T ?

----------


## wolfgangzor

Yes i double checked that to, M is map and T is by default teleport and like in the other forum topic W is force move.

----------


## sillybearito

The chests are still fine. Found 12 legs today in 8 hours. Haven't tested this updated bot though.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Yes i double checked that to, M is map and T is by default teleport and like in the other forum topic W is force move.


then the problem is the bot is searching for your healthbar using pixelsearch and doesnt find it and doesn't go on

to solve this you must change all your gamma correction changes to default ingame and in your display driver

----------


## Raizen1989

> The chests are still fine. Found 12 legs today in 8 hours. Haven't tested this updated bot though.


well i'm glad to hear that i was hopping the same thing since i've read somewhere something like blizzard is going to guarantee at least 1 leg per hour

----------


## wolfgangzor

> then the problem is the bot is searching for your healthbar using pixelsearch and doesnt find it and doesn't go on
> 
> to solve this you must change all your gamma correction changes to default ingame and in your display driver


Hi, when i put on the option in D3 : fullscreen windowed , it seems that the game is playing based on my windows settings. And therefore i can not change anything in the game depending resolution or gamma.

Further i have checked my windows screensetting for anything that has to do with "gamma" and the only thing i can find is a little slider of gamma that allows me to make my screen brighter or darker... furthermore i really dont know what to 'check' on or off to set it to standard. Im running a windows 7 with a G-force 460 gtx. 
Also the little slider of the gamma is located in a driver tab from Nvidia itself implemented in my screensettings tabs. 

I really dont know how to fix  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Tnx for any help

----------


## Raizen1989

> Hi, when i put on the option in D3 : fullscreen windowed , it seems that the game is playing based on my windows settings. And therefore i can not change anything in the game depending resolution or gamma.
> 
> Further i have checked my windows screensetting for anything that has to do with "gamma" and the only thing i can find is a little slider of gamma that allows me to make my screen brighter or darker... furthermore i really dont know what to 'check' on or off to set it to standard. Im running a windows 7 with a G-force 460 gtx. 
> Also the little slider of the gamma is located in a driver tab from Nvidia itself implemented in my screensettings tabs. 
> 
> I really dont know how to fix 
> Tnx for any help


What you must do is in your display driver setings you must have the use application settings thing and in diablo make sure u restore your default settings . Else you wont be able to use any bot that uses pixelsearch because your colors are just different from mine or other people .

----------


## wolfgangzor

Ive searched for these settings and found it to change like u said to use app settings and restored all settings in my D3 also... But still the only move he seems to make is in the resume game. After that , nothing....
I guess ill have to grind manually.
Anyways i did found a leg from doing a few manual chest runs before leaving the game after it fails.

Greets

----------


## Raizen1989

> Ive searched for these settings and found it to change like u said to use app settings and restored all settings in my D3 also... But still the only move he seems to make is in the resume game. After that , nothing....
> I guess ill have to grind manually.
> Anyways i did found a leg from doing a few manual chest runs before leaving the game after it fails.
> 
> Greets


Well all I can tell you is this the bot doesn't anything because after it clicks resume the bot is programed to wait for the healthbar to apear then it must press m to bring up the map and so on I will try and make some adjustments or a work around that pixelsearch . But to be honest I dont think the pixel search on the chests will work for you either . So keep an eye out for future versions !

----------


## wolfgangzor

If u referring to my chars hp bar, i never see that to... maybe a gameplay setting then lol... anyways Thanks for ur efforts in helping my out! Greets

----------


## Raizen1989

> If u referring to my chars hp bar, i never see that to... maybe a gameplay setting then lol... anyways Thanks for ur efforts in helping my out! Greets


I'm talking about the small healthbar from under the hero icon that is what the bot searches for so if that is not visible yes this wont work .

----------


## sillybearito

Ok I just gave v2.0.4 a quick run, checks chests just fine, but every time it exits game i get an "Input Limit reached. Please wait to perform more actions" warning box. This stops the bot from continuing, not sure what's causing it. Maybe the bot is attempting to click resume many times before I actually load into the char screen? As stated earlier, I followed all the instructions mentioned.

The actual chest hunting appears to be nice and smooth, it recognizes chests well. Haven't had a leg drop to see it loot it. Great work so far.

EDIT: *Ok scratch that, I did further testing and the error was persisting without the bot running. I reset my PC and the bot is working fine, no errors. Waiting to see if it'll pick up legendaries properly. I cringe every time the gold goes uncollected lol.*

----------


## Raizen1989

> Ok I just gave v2.0.4 a quick run, checks chests just fine, but every time it exits game i get an "Input Limit reached. Please wait to perform more actions" warning box. This stops the bot from continuing, not sure what's causing it. Maybe the bot is attempting to click resume many times before I actually load into the char screen? As stated earlier, I followed all the instructions mentioned.
> 
> The actual chest hunting appears to be nice and smooth, it recognizes chests well. Haven't had a leg drop to see it loot it. Great work so far.


No there is only one click but the bot searches quite alot for the resume button to apear on the screen so that might be it ill do something about that in next version . My pc is slow maybe it cant compute as fast as yours . Do yoy have a good pc ?

----------


## sillybearito

I'd say it's a medium end PC, it's quick for sure. See my previous post though, the problem is gone and it works fine. I'll let it go overnight and see how many legs it picks up. I've been averaging 5 to 8 over 6 hours before.

----------


## Raizen1989

> EDIT: *Ok scratch that, I did further testing and the error was persisting without the bot running. I reset my PC and the bot is working fine, no errors. Waiting to see if it'll pick up legendaries properly. I cringe every time the gold goes uncollected lol.*


Well I feel like u won't miss 1 mil gold that much as I told earlier u can do 2-3 hellrifts in 15 min and get 1.2 mil gold and 200mil exp

----------


## sillybearito

> Well I feel like u won't miss 1 mil gold that much as I told earlier u can do 2-3 rifts in 15 min and get 1.2 mil gold and 200mil exp


Yeah i know, I have plenty of gold anyways, it's just an OCD thing haha.

----------


## riven2k

has anyone tried to write a bot for the entire run? usually 3-5 chests in total. I think it is much more efficient than running the 1 chest version since there is a max GPH you can have before you get the error message.

----------


## sillybearito

> has anyone tried to write a bot for the entire run? usually 3-5 chests in total. I think it is much more efficient than running the 1 chest version since there is a max GPH you can have before you get the error message.


You'd have to deal with the catapults, at least the one at the end. Also as an HC player, this would be quite risky  :Smile:

----------


## Raizen1989

> has anyone tried to write a bot for the entire run? usually 3-5 chests in total. I think it is much more efficient than running the 1 chest version since there is a max GPH you can have before you get the error message.


It wont be efficient except if u have a monk or something else very mobile and use all the mobility spells u have available but that involves writing profiles wich will make defeat the purposes of the bot , a simple , easy to use , available for everyone bot .

----------


## Raizen1989

Ok so from the last night run got only 2 leg items got a disconect somewhere along the way . But I ran the bot this morning for like 1 hour and picked up 4 leg so I guess the new patch didn't do any harm to the chests . 

What about your runs ?

----------


## sillybearito

I ran it 6 hours overnight and found 7 legs, but I got error 42002 again during that 6 hours so I don't know how long it ran. Trying to keep going this morning but it only gets about 8 runs and then 42002 again. I have the delay set to 10 seconds

----------


## Raizen1989

> I ran it 6 hours overnight and found 7 legs, but I got error 42002 again during that 6 hours so I don't know how long it ran. Trying to keep going this morning but it only gets about 8 runs and then 42002 again. I have the delay set to 10 seconds


42002 is the login error ? Or is it a script error ? Cause I never get the login error . And another question , after u get the error if u click ok will u be able to reconect immediately ? Or u must wait some more ?

----------


## riven2k

Error 42002 is a login error. It is server side preventing you from making more games because you have created too many games (your Game Per Hour too high). There has been reports of receiving ban after the error from other botting forums.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Error 42002 is a login error. It is server side preventing you from making more games because you have created too many games (your Game Per Hour too high). There has been reports of receiving ban after the error from other botting forums.


And does anyone know this magic number ? I have an ideea how to take care of this login error but I need to know the cap.

----------


## sillybearito

> And does anyone know this magic number ? I have an ideea how to take care of this login error but I need to know the cap.


I can try to do some digging. After I get the error I usually exit out and wait about 15 mins. It's hard to tell from work when I remote into my PC from my phone, but it looks like it did about 100 runs before getting the error. I'm going to try and boost the delay to 20 seconds and see if it helps.

Also for what it's worth, I have the game installed on an SSD, my computer is decently fast and I'm on an 80Mbps connection, so I'm in and out of games very quickly.

----------


## Raizen1989

ok so i just uploaded ChestBot2.0.5 the download links are updated 

i fixed a bug where the bot would end up stuck in a loop when he fails to read a pixel i think that was giving the stack overflow error . 
i noticed there are some games where the bot simply can't find the pixels so i just programed it to try a few times then move on and reset the game that should fix the problem

----------


## sillybearito

> And does anyone know this magic number ? I have an ideea how to take care of this login error but I need to know the cap.


Are you thinking maybe running the bot through about 50 to 75 cycles then pausing in game for 10 to 15mins?

----------


## Raizen1989

also regarding the loot i just ran the bot for 6 hours and i got 13 legendary and 2 set items so 15 in total

----------


## Raizen1989

> Are you thinking maybe running the bot through about 50 to 75 cycles then pausing in game for 10 to 15mins?


well if i know the limit of games per hour i can program the bot to run that amount of cycles then stop for the remaining time of that hour , if the pc is too slow ( like my piece of junk) and never reaches the cap it will keep on going non-stop

----------


## sillybearito

> well if i know the limit of games per hour i can program the bot to run that amount of cycles then stop for the remaining time of that hour , if the pc is too slow ( like my piece of junk) and never reaches the cap it will keep on going non-stop


As a comparison since your bot doesn't stop, how long does it take your PC to load in and out on average? My spends about 5 seconds each way.

Edit: I can't dig up any info on how many games per hour. It almost seems random. I may have to just test this manually. Is there a way to have the not create a log of games created? If it's too much work then don't bother.

----------


## Raizen1989

> As a comparison since your bot doesn't stop, how long does it take your PC to load in and out on average? My spends about 5 seconds each way.


i think the best way is to calculate how much a complete run takes on your pc and how much it takes on my pc
so from start back to resume screen

let's say a chest1 run cause chest2 is longer

----------


## Daggerlance

Ran it for 8 hours last night and had 20 legs. What are some of the issues people are having with the bot? I am using a modified version of the GG-bot from a couple weeks ago. It used to miss the chest and sometimes just derp the 2nd one in plain sight. Its perfect now from what ive been able to tell. Added some minor delays, redrew the pixel search boxes and looking for a white glow color rather then the purple-ish color.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Ran it for 8 hours last night and had 20 legs. What are some of the issues people are having with the bot? I am using a modified version of the GG-bot from a couple weeks ago. It used to miss the chest and sometimes just derp the 2nd one in plain sight. Its perfect now from what ive been able to tell. Added some minor delays, redrew the pixel search boxes and looking for a white glow color rather then the purple-ish color.


well my bot is designed to go as fast as your computer can handle it so that is a problem for the people with fast computers since they reach the game creation limit u can download it and try it out if u like .

----------


## sillybearito

May be RNG but Raizen's bots yielded more legs for me. It's more consistent with chests and loot pick up. I just have to solve the 42002 error

----------


## sillybearito

> i think the best way is to calculate how much a complete run takes on your pc and how much it takes on my pc
> so from start back to resume screen
> 
> let's say a chest1 run cause chest2 is longer



Takes my PC 27 seconds per run. This is from clicking resume then back to char screen. I ran 10. You?

----------


## Raizen1989

> May be RNG but Raizen's bots yielded more legs for me. It's more consistent with chests and loot pick up. I just have to solve the 42002 error


take in consideration that this week is double the legendary drop

----------


## Raizen1989

> Takes my PC 27 seconds per run. This is from clicking resume then back to char screen. I ran 10. You?


well i did 10 runs myself and the range of my runs is from 55 to 65 seconds so an average of 1 min let's say . But this still won't solve our problem my times could be way bigger that they need to be. you said that 27 seconds is your average , let's say 30 and u tried the bot with 10 sec delay and still got the error so try 15 sec delay and see what happends and increase by 5 sec till u get a safe value .

----------


## sillybearito

> well i did 10 runs myself and the range of my runs is from 55 to 65 seconds so an average of 1 min let's say . But this still won't solve our problem my times could be way bigger that they need to be. you said that 27 seconds is your average , let's say 30 and u tried the bot with 10 sec delay and still got the error so try 15 sec delay and see what happends and increase by 5 sec till u get a safe value .


I did those 10 with the delay off. I'll increase it to about 15 to 20 second tonight and see what happens. If that doesn't work then maybe I need to increase the time spent in game.

----------


## Raizen1989

> I did those 10 with the delay off. I'll increase it to about 15 to 20 second tonight and see what happens. If that doesn't work then maybe I need to increase the time spent in game.


i don't think so the value should be between 40 and 60 sec , once u hit that right number u shouldn't have a problem anymore
We just need to find that sweet sweetspot

----------


## Raptor270

I have a problem. Sometime the bot is on the "resume" button after he leaves the game and then doesn't detect it because it is hovered.
im on 1920x1080

----------


## magiceffect

The bot doesn't disconnect much at all for me, however when I do find it at a disconnect screen (exceptions being going down for patch so I don't count those), Hes stuck looking at the map screen and hes at the battlefield already. I didn't take a screenshot when it happens again I will, but has anyone had a similar experience?

----------


## hello3100

Please add to loot gold as well.

I know it's not much but it is free gold and when you run it for hours it is significant

Just need the bot to move slightly after opening the chest.

Thanks!

----------


## Gorbytron

The move after opening chest should be set to Force move W in your key bindings.

----------


## Raizen1989

> The bot doesn't disconnect much at all for me, however when I do find it at a disconnect screen (exceptions being going down for patch so I don't count those), Hes stuck looking at the map screen and hes at the battlefield already. I didn't take a screenshot when it happens again I will, but has anyone had a similar experience?


that sounds very unusual . is there an actually disconect error from diablo ? cause to me when it happends i'm in the resume game screen

----------


## Raizen1989

> I have a problem. Sometime the bot is on the "resume" button after he leaves the game and then doesn't detect it because it is hovered.
> im on 1920x1080


i will add a mouse move and make the bot double check the resume button keep an eye out for v 2.0.6

----------


## Raizen1989

> Please add to loot gold as well.
> 
> I know it's not much but it is free gold and when you run it for hours it is significant
> 
> Just need the bot to move slightly after opening the chest.
> 
> Thanks!


ok i will add a forcemove but that will only work if the bot is already on the gold it will not search for it and it wont go in it's direction necesarily.

----------


## Raizen1989

this is from last night in more than 10 hours also woke up to a disconnect screen and i don't know the actual run time

----------


## jinxderp

Noticed the bot didn't pick up 2 legs. had to pause it and go pick them up. Had the same issue with GG bot. Can you offer something i can look at to fix?

----------


## Raizen1989

> Noticed the bot didn't pick up 2 legs. had to pause it and go pick them up. Had the same issue with GG bot. Can you offer something i can look at to fix?


Are u sure u dont have any gamma correction ingame ir in your display driver settings ?

this problem is from your side not the bot side the bot doesn't recognize the color of the legendary item cause its not the default one like mine

----------


## sillybearito

I unequipped my fire walkers thinking they would interfere, I didn't realise I lost 12% move speed. Woke up this morning and the bot didn't pick up a single thing. It had also stopped responding at some point during the night. This seems to happen when I tinker with the delay timer. I'll run it more today with proper run speed.

----------


## sillybearito

Oh man this leg buff is nuts. Found 11 in 2 hours... I left delay off and haven't received the 42002 error. Bot is doing 2 runs per min very efficiently

----------


## Raizen1989

> Oh man this leg buff is nuts. Found 11 in 2 hours... I left delay off and haven't received the 42002 error. Bot is doing 2 runs per min very efficiently


to be honest i dont think the came creation limit is calculated at an hour cause everywhere i searched it was like "games created in an amount of time " so you will probably get the error eventualy

----------


## straaand

> to be honest i dont think the came creation limit is calculated at an hour cause everywhere i searched it was like "games created in an amount of time " so you will probably get the error eventualy


this is the biggest and most annoying problem, cant you configure the bot to idle in menu for 10 minutes like every 45 min or somethhing like that?

can be worth a try.

----------


## straaand

or could you make the bot check for the 42002? error every run and if it detects it it will wait 20 min and try again?

----------


## Raizen1989

> or could you make the bot check for the 42002? error every run and if it detects it it will wait 20 min and try again?


Or you could use the delay buttons and put in enough delay so that you never get the error we already established that the error is trigered somewhere between 40 and 60 seconds per run .

----------


## hUi33

cannot even run it for more than 30mins b4 its stuck at the resume button.

----------


## jinxderp

> Are u sure u dont have any gamma correction ingame ir in your display driver settings ?
> 
> this problem is from your side not the bot side the bot doesn't recognize the color of the legendary item cause its not the default one like mine


100% sure. I woke up with 2 legs after running the bot for about 8 hrs..

----------


## Raizen1989

> cannot even run it for more than 30mins b4 its stuck at the resume button.


 I will fix it with next upgrade I know what the problem is

----------


## Raizen1989

> 100% sure. I woke up with 2 legs after running the bot for about 8 hrs..


Was the bot still running ? Or was it stuck ?

----------


## jinxderp

Bot was still running but didnt pick anything up. Closed it out started it again and ran for another 3 and nothing. Going to switch to over to my main pc tonight and try that. I had the same issue with the other bot and i tried everything to fix it. Just dont know.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Bot was still running but didnt pick anything up. Closed it out started it again and ran for another 3 and nothing. Going to switch to over to my main pc tonight and try that. I had the same issue with the other bot and i tried everything to fix it. Just dont know.


Well the oroblem seems to be that pixel search doesnt work right for you some other people have the same problem it seems the colors that the bot searches are just diferent or else I can't imagine why the bot picked my legendary items and yours not this must be a matter of settings : gamma corection , RGB distribution , brightness and so on . If the shade is slightly off the bot wont read it , if I let to much room for error the bot will read it everywhere that is how it is .

----------


## LordKffs

Hi man, sorry for the delay, I've been busy.. I'm starting to run it now so I will report back to you, but at first sight it looks alright and seem to work, BUT that bloody popup when you start it, can you remove that? (the one with what hotkey goes to what action)

Edit; It ran for about 30 min then got stuck on Resume-screen like another person posted, I'll wait for you update, thanks for your work!

----------


## Suparmanz

Hey!

First off, thanks for the contribution!

I just noticed that the bot always clicks on the same pixel everytime. Wouldn't that be risky and have a higher chance of a ban? A random pixel click coding might be a good idea for the next version. And also, 10 minutes in, the bot got stuck in the menus. Wont hit resume anymore.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Hey!
> 
> First off, thanks for the contribution!
> 
> I just noticed that the bot always clicks on the same pixel everytime. Wouldn't that be risky and have a higher chance of a ban? A random pixel click coding might be a good idea for the next version. And also, 10 minutes in, the bot got stuck in the menus. Wont hit resume anymore.


I'm aware of the resume problem I will release an update to fix that today . Regarding of the pixel search it is always a random search the color is just the same and I couldn't find another color so far that gives the same results like the curent one I'm using . And regarding the ban risk I wont worry too much because this bot doesn't read memory .

----------


## Suparmanz

> I'm aware of the resume problem I will release an update to fix that today . Regarding of the pixel search it is always a random search the color is just the same and I couldn't find another color so far that gives the same results like the curent one I'm using . And regarding the ban risk I wont worry too much because this bot doesn't read memory .


Oh, I wasn't referring to the pixel search for color, just the way it clicks on the resume button, the waypoint when u press M. It clicks on the same exact spot. Maybe you can have it click on a few pixels randomly around it.

----------


## jinxderp

So i ran it on my main pc last night while watching it. Picked up all legs dropped. Ran it while i went to bed woke up with 6. Watched it run for awhile and it missed 2 legs. Honestly don't know whats up.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Oh, I wasn't referring to the pixel search for color, just the way it clicks on the resume button, the waypoint when u press M. It clicks on the same exact spot. Maybe you can have it click on a few pixels randomly around it.


it clicks on the same spot because it doesnt click on the coords that the pixel search has found i understand what you are saying but i honestly don't think it is a problem any third party software that uses the game as we humans use it ( keyboard , mouse , visual recognition ) has almost no risk of being banned except if we are being monitored .

----------


## Raizen1989

> So i ran it on my main pc last night while watching it. Picked up all legs dropped. Ran it while i went to bed woke up with 6. Watched it run for awhile and it missed 2 legs. Honestly don't know whats up.


try not to have anything orange or green on you also no skills that give an aura around you while u do this , no mistic ally ( fire ally if u are monk ) i can't do anything about that when i run it overnight i wake up with 20 leg ittems and when i watch it it always picks up the leg items i will add in the script 1 or 2 more checks before it leaves the game.

----------


## blakehan

error:subscript used on non-accessible variable

line 4914

win7 X64

----------


## Raizen1989

> error:subscript used on non-accessible variable
> 
> line 4914
> 
> win7 X64


well u sure u had diablo open ?

----------


## blakehan

yes，i'm in game

----------


## Raizen1989

> yes，i'm in game


and when does the error popup exactly what is the bot doing in that moment ?

----------


## blakehan

I click "ChestBot-V2.0.5_X64.exe" then the error popup

----------


## Raizen1989

> I click "ChestBot-V2.0.5_X64.exe" then the error popup


well then the bot can't read your resolution inside diablo , or can't activate "Diablo III" is your diablo client named exactly Diablo III ?

----------


## blakehan

> well then the bot can't read your resolution inside diablo , or can't activate "Diablo III" is your diablo client named exactly Diablo III ?


No,I just have Chinese client. let me try to change the language

----------


## Raizen1989

> No,I just have Chinese client. let me try to change the language


well that is your problem there  :Smile:

----------


## jinxderp

Also noticed that when the armor rack spawns next to the bottom chest. It will always pick the armor rack over the chest. Just a heads up.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Also noticed that when the armor rack spawns next to the bottom chest. It will always pick the armor rack over the chest. Just a heads up.


that never happened to me i'm teling you you have a problem with colors on your side

----------


## Raizen1989

OK just uploaded version 2.0.6 

Links are upgraded



here are the changes 

-added pickup gold so don't forget to set W as a keybind to forcemove in the settings
-added gem loot
-solved the resume error
-increased the step of the delay buttons to 5 sec instead of 1sec
-added an extra check on the legendary/set items
-also added extra colors to the healthbar search

*DOWNLOADS*

64 bit version -> ChestBot2.0.6_x64

32 bit version -> ChestBot2.0.6_x86

Don't forget to give some rep if u enjoy this bot ! GLHF !

----------


## jinxderp

K ill bite. I would agree with you if the bot wasn't inconstant picking up legs.. My gamma has not been changed and it doesn't change while the bot is running, why does it pick it up and than not?

----------


## Raizen1989

> K ill bite. I would agree with you if the bot wasn't inconstant picking up legs.. My gamma has not been changed and it doesn't change while the bot is running, why does it pick it up and than not?


have u tried the new version i did some changes to the loot function maybe now it will render better results for you 
also try not to equip items that are close in color to what the bot has to recognize

----------


## sillybearito

I unequip anything that glows, looks green/orange/yellow/brown, dismiss follower, turn off wings, make sure I'm at 25% move speed. Never an issue picking up legs.

----------


## Raizen1989

> I unequip anything that glows, looks green/orange/yellow/brown, dismiss follower, turn off wings, make sure I'm at 25% move speed. Never an issue picking up legs.


yeah me too i never have a problem with picking up legs / sets

----------


## jinxderp

> yeah me too i never have a problem with picking up legs / sets


I died all my gear to something that wouldn't cause an issue. This new bot works 99% better. Only issue i have now is sometimes when the gold drops right next to blues it has an issue when trying to pick up / grab gold and just runs circles around the blue. And finally after awhile it will pick the blue finally and make ng

----------


## Simpoh

Yep I stacked a bunch of items with Gold Find and dyed all of it with "Vanishing Dye" no idea if it works with chests but in 3 hours I made around 5m at 7000% Gold Find. I picked up around 7~ legendarys and 2 blues over the 2~3 hours.

----------


## Raizen1989

> I died all my gear to something that wouldn't cause an issue. This new bot works 99% better. Only issue i have now sometimes when the gold drops right next to blues it has an issue when trying to pick up / grab gold and just runs circles around the blue. And finally after awhile it will pick the blue finally and bmake ng


I know about this and I can't really fix it. The bot runs around the blue because the item has gold color on it and he tries to walk over it to pick it up .

----------


## Raizen1989

> Yep I stacked a bunch of items with Gold Find and dyed all of it with "Vanishing Dye" no idea if it works with chests but in 3 hours I made around 5m at 7000% Gold Find. I picked up around 7~ legendarys and 2 blues over the 2~3 hours.


That sounds good Ill try to do something about the blue pickup

----------


## hello3100

> I know about this and I can't really fix it. The bot runs around the blue because the item has gold color on it and he tries to walk over it to pick it up .


Can't you just make the mouse click some fix distance below the chest after opening it so the character will just walk over the gold? No need to code to detect the gold color.

----------


## sillybearito

> Can't you just make the mouse click some fix distance below the chest after opening it so the character will just walk over the gold? No need to code to detect the gold color.


This sounds like a better, more efficient option. Just have the not run diagonally to the bottom left of the chest. It's Ok of it didn't get all the piles. I really like the gem pick too

----------


## Raizen1989

> Can't you just make the mouse click some fix distance below the chest after opening it so the character will just walk over the gold? No need to code to detect the gold color.


What if the gold is the other way and I run in the opposite direction . I already tryed the fixed move but most of the times it doesnt pickup gold . And the blue pickup problem is because of the gem loot wich I will disable and leave the gold loot only its better than filling the inventory .

----------


## nedalsqt

i posted in another topic already,it doesnt loots legendarys for me anymore,tried both the old and new ones for a few nights and nothing...

i was using this bot for weeks and it was always working fine (8-15legs every night) then suddenly from one day to the other after a night i go to my pc and open the inventory>nada not a single legendary.

i didnt install anything,didnt update any drivers,didnt change gamma values or anything else,everything is like its always been....

trying since like 10days to get a single leg running the bot for hours but nothing...i changed zero things,changed no equip or anything and it was working fine before over weeks and then it suddenly stops working?

any help would be cool.

----------


## Kirik8

Runned it last night (2.0.6). Legendaries are being looted, same as gold, gems and potions.

I got disconnected fairly early (with no error message, just disconnect), so only looted 700k, 2 legendaries, 12 pots and a handful of gems (and 2 blues). Will try to leave it running today while I'm at work, and hope for no early disconnects this time.

----------


## Raizen1989

> i posted in another topic already,it doesnt loots legendarys for me anymore,tried both the old and new ones for a few nights and nothing...
> 
> i was using this bot for weeks and it was always working fine (8-15legs every night) then suddenly from one day to the other after a night i go to my pc and open the inventory>nada not a single legendary.
> 
> i didnt install anything,didnt update any drivers,didnt change gamma values or anything else,everything is like its always been....
> 
> trying since like 10days to get a single leg running the bot for hours but nothing...i changed zero things,changed no equip or anything and it was working fine before over weeks and then it suddenly stops working?
> 
> any help would be cool.


Have you ever watched the bot until it drops a leg or set item and doesn't pick it up ? Do you see the bot picking anything up ? Also what bot are you using exactly ?

----------


## Simpoh

This is my loot from last night for around 7-8 Hours, however like it picked up 8 blues, which is a big problem.

----------


## blakehan

yeah it can run now.I pick up some legs~ 
but it always has 2 error:
1.pick up blue items
2.always open "PROFILE" window and stop

----------


## Raizen1989

> This is my loot from last night for around 7-8 Hours, however like it picked up 8 blues, which is a big problem.


I am aware of that problem and it's because of the gem pickup . I will disable the gem pickup and there will be no more blue pickup .

----------


## Raizen1989

> yeah it can run now.I pick up some legs~ 
> but it always has 2 error:
> 1.pick up blue items
> 2.always open "PROFILE" window and stop


What profile window ?

----------


## Kirik8

Looks like my PC was falling asleep while the bot was acting (which surprised me), so I got very little again.

Something I wanted to report though - after stopping the bot (F6) the GUI stops responsing. F5 doesn't restart the run, buttons don't work either. The window is impossible to close, not from clicking Stop/Exit button, not by pressing the cross in top right, not from the system tray. Only way to kill it is from the Task Manager.

Any clues?

----------


## blakehan

> What profile window ?


your account profile
such as paragon level,gold gain,elite killed,etc

----------


## Simpoh

Everyone should before using the bot, go to their settings and reset all keybindings to default, set W to force move, set System Messages in chat to something dark, make the font really small. Also using vanishing dye to remove armor coloring. Also when you start the bot just close the second instruction window hit start and let it run, and don't use pause just hit F7 to close to be safe, then reopen the program and restart to resume. I haven't had any trouble at all doing that. Also set all paragon points to movespeed and gold find.

----------


## straaand

With this program i always receive network disconnected after 5-10 hours but with the GG-bot i can run longer and dont get the DC. GG-bot gets the 42002 error instead. is it possible to work around the network disconnect?

----------


## Raizen1989

> Looks like my PC was falling asleep while the bot was acting (which surprised me), so I got very little again.
> 
> Something I wanted to report though - after stopping the bot (F6) the GUI stops responsing. F5 doesn't restart the run, buttons don't work either. The window is impossible to close, not from clicking Stop/Exit button, not by pressing the cross in top right, not from the system tray. Only way to kill it is from the Task Manager.
> 
> Any clues?


Yeah I have some problems with the gui just use the hotkeys until I fix it . Sorry for the inconvenience .

----------


## Vic450

First up, thank you Raizen. Nice modification of the script.

I love that it scales. It works beautifully on the 1920x resolution. In the 1366x768 and 1280x768 size, it seems to skip (for me) the Southern chest. I see the mouse click 3 times down past the chest but never click on it. The one time it worked (once), is when I switched from 1366x to 1280x. I was wondering if you have any ideas on how / why that is. If there's something that can be done to fix it?

Thanks again.

----------


## Raizen1989

> your account profile
> such as paragon level,gold gain,elite killed,etc


Yeah that happends to me when I disturb the bot without pausing it first. Maybe something is disturbing the game and makes the bot miss a step . I can't help you much here that never happened to me the only problem I have is the disconnect one .

----------


## Raizen1989

> First up, thank you Raizen. Nice modification of the script.
> 
> I love that it scales. It works beautifully on the 1920x resolution. In the 1366x768 and 1280x768 size, it seems to skip (for me) the Southern chest. I see the mouse click 3 times down past the chest but never click on it. The one time it worked (once), is when I switched from 1366x to 1280x. I was wondering if you have any ideas on how / why that is. If there's something that can be done to fix it?
> 
> Thanks again.



Well the bot is build on 1680x1050 then it should detect your res and do the math to end up on the same point on the screen . But on the chest click it should be no matc because the coordinates are results of a pixelsearch so scaling should not be a problem . Does the bot actually click on anything or just leaves without clicking anything ?

----------


## Raizen1989

> With this program i always receive network disconnected after 5-10 hours but with the GG-bot i can run longer and dont get the DC. GG-bot gets the 42002 error instead. is it possible to work around the network disconnect?


I'll try and think of something to make the bot reconnect but im sure if it doesn't disconnect we will end up with the login error anyway the only thing keeping us away from the login error is the disconnect error  :Smile:

----------


## Kirik8

> I'll try and think of something to make the bot reconnect but im sure if it doesn't disconnect we will end up with the login error anyway the only thing keeping us away from the login error is the disconnect error


Something that I was able to reproduce just now:

Bot was running, after about 30 minutes I got the disconnect message that kicked me out to the character screen (not the login screen). After I clicked OK bot was able to detect the Resume Button so it just resumed the run normally.

Also disconnects seem to happen arbitrary, I had the bot running for over an hour and then got a DC in 30 minutes of a successive run. Might be just a server hickup that would be resolved by having it click OK

----------


## straaand

> I'll try and think of something to make the bot reconnect but im sure if it doesn't disconnect we will end up with the login error anyway the only thing keeping us away from the login error is the disconnect error


okey, but if we are left with the login error wouldnt it be simple to set a timer at 15 min then hit ok and resume? then it would keep going all night  :Wink:

----------


## Raizen1989

> Something that I was able to reproduce just now:
> 
> Bot was running, after about 30 minutes I got the disconnect messag that kicked me out to the character screen (not the login screen). After I clicked OK bot was able to detect the Resume Button so it just resumed the run normally.
> 
> Also disconnects seem to happen arbitrary, I had the bot running for over an hour and then got a DC in 30 minutes of a successive run. Might be just a server hickup that would be resolved by having it click OK


I also think is game related seems to be happening while in loading screens . i watched the bot and when it's lagging in loading screens i usually get the disconnect error .

----------


## jinxderp

Woke up this morn with 26 legs and a bunch of gems. sure i missed legs do to space but im happy now. I set this bot to the same res you tested yours on. Invs dyed all items and take off main and off hand. Have no issues at all now.

----------


## Vic450

> Well the bot is build on 1680x1050 then it should detect your res and do the math to end up on the same point on the screen . But on the chest click it should be no matc because the coordinates are results of a pixelsearch so scaling should not be a problem . Does the bot actually click on anything or just leaves without clicking anything ?


It does click. On the way down the screen, it clicks a total of three times. The third time, it clicks just below the chest, not on the chest.

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Raizen1989

> It does click. On the way down the screen, it clicks a total of three times. The third time, it clicks just below the chest, not on the chest.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you playing fullsceen windowed ?

----------


## Vic450

> Are you playing fullsceen windowed ?


Yes I am.  :Smile:

----------


## mrgravez

Can you release a new version that skips pickings up gems? This seems to be my biggest problem as it picks up tons of blues overnight

----------


## Kirik8

> Can you release a new version that skips pickings up gems? This seems to be my biggest problem as it picks up tons of blues overnight


Or rather has it optional. Like a checkbox of some sort.

To me the biggest issue is still those disconnects that kick you out into a character screen. Something that clicks OK and resumes the run would be really great.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Can you release a new version that skips pickings up gems? This seems to be my biggest problem as it picks up tons of blues overnight


 yes i will upload a new version today

----------


## Raizen1989

> Yes I am.


well i honestly don't know because as i've told you the coordinates for the chest click are a result of a pixelsearch and should not be influenced by resolution . another thing u might try is to make sure u run the same resolution in windows and inside diablo .

----------


## Raizen1989

> Or rather has it optional. Like a checkbox of some sort.
> 
> To me the biggest issue is still those disconnects that kick you out into a character screen. Something that clicks OK and resumes the run would be really great.


i will try and think of something but i'm a bit busy these days so plz have patience.

----------


## dotme

I've tried everything, this bot simply won't work right for me. It seems to be slightly off and always misses the chest by a few inches.

----------


## sillybearito

> I've tried everything, this bot simply won't work right for me. It seems to be slightly off and always misses the chest by a few inches.


What resolution are you running? And did you follow the instructions on the first page? This basic info helps in identifying problems. Apart from the occasional blue/yellow pickup, Bot works flawlessly for me.

----------


## Redzzzzz

Does this bot only works on 1680x1050 resolution?

----------


## sillybearito

> Does this bot only works on 1680x1050 resolution?


It should work for most resolutions. Raizen designed it to auto detect your res and scale from there. He uses 1680x1050 res, I use mine at 1080p and it works great as well.

----------


## Kirik8

> Does this bot only works on 1680x1050 resolution?


No, works on different resolutions for me.

----------


## Raizen1989

Ok so i removed the gem loot because it was glitched and picked up blue items 



*DOWNLOADS*

64 bit version -> ChestBot2.0.7_x64

32 bit version -> ChestBot2.0.7_x86

If u enjoy this bot then don't forget to give some reputation !

----------


## Raizen1989

> I've tried everything, this bot simply won't work right for me. It seems to be slightly off and always misses the chest by a few inches.


only the second chest or both chests ?

----------


## Vic450

> well i honestly don't know because as i've told you the coordinates for the chest click are a result of a pixelsearch and should not be influenced by resolution . another thing u might try is to make sure u run the same resolution in windows and inside diablo .


Raizen, thanks for taking a look. It is strange. When it runs on my laptop (1366x76 :Cool: , it misses that second chest (south). I just recently tried it on a Yoga tablet (also 1366x76 :Cool:  but it works perfectly there. The screen n settings are the same so it is very puzzling indeed. I will just run it on my tablet when I am away. (It [the tablet] is very slow though!)

Thanks again for taking a look.

----------


## Raizen1989

> Raizen, thanks for taking a look. It is strange. When it runs on my laptop (1366x76, it misses that second chest (south). I just recently tried it on a Yoga tablet (also 1366x76 but it works perfectly there. The screen n settings are the same so it is very puzzling indeed. I will just run it on my tablet when I am away. (It [the tablet] is very slow though!)
> 
> Thanks again for taking a look.


i dont know why that happens but i am sure its a setting try disabling all the options in the game from video settings and activate them 1 by 1 and see if that changes anything .

----------


## charzy

i still get heaps of error 40002 . i think its related to game creation too fast
IMO, bliz has a checker on how many games you make per hr or something. or per 6 hrs

If i do nothing for one day, I can chest run over night with no error. But if I have been chesting, and start maybe after 2-3 hrs, I hit my cap very quick. 
Once the error comes up, the bot stops. Is there a way to add in for it to check for the 40002 error and maybe put a break in for 1 hr, then restart?  :Smile:

----------


## jinxderp

I set the time delay and run this bot for about 8-16 hrs at a time and have no issues. Only issue i have no is the amount of legs that drop in that period of time. Nothing like it was first when the buff came about. Getting maybe 6-8 a night now.

----------


## charzy

> I set the time delay and run this bot for about 8-16 hrs at a time and have no issues. Only issue i have no is the amount of legs that drop in that period of time. Nothing like it was first when the buff came about. Getting maybe 6-8 a night now.


what do you set the delay at?
im trying it at 10 sec now...will see how it goes

imo some leg is better than no leg :P

----------


## Raizen1989

> i still get heaps of error 40002 . i think its related to game creation too fast
> IMO, bliz has a checker on how many games you make per hr or something. or per 6 hrs
> 
> If i do nothing for one day, I can chest run over night with no error. But if I have been chesting, and start maybe after 2-3 hrs, I hit my cap very quick. 
> Once the error comes up, the bot stops. Is there a way to add in for it to check for the 40002 error and maybe put a break in for 1 hr, then restart?


 just put in enough delay so that you don't get the error

----------


## sillybearito

> i still get heaps of error 40002 . i think its related to game creation too fast
> IMO, bliz has a checker on how many games you make per hr or something. or per 6 hrs
> 
> If i do nothing for one day, I can chest run over night with no error. But if I have been chesting, and start maybe after 2-3 hrs, I hit my cap very quick. 
> Once the error comes up, the bot stops. Is there a way to add in for it to check for the 40002 error and maybe put a break in for 1 hr, then restart?


Set the delay to make a full run take approximately 55 seconds from clicking resume on the char screen to clicking resume again after the run. Without the delay it takes me about 27 seconds to do a run. I get 420002 frequently, but when I set the delay to +25seconds I don't get it all night. We covered this issue in previous pages.

----------


## jinxderp

> what do you set the delay at?
> im trying it at 10 sec now...will see how it goes
> 
> imo some leg is better than no leg :P


I just run with 1 delay. Start the bot click the delay once and let it go. I have ran it for 18 hrs without issue. Ill look at it once and awhile. Also i find i only have issues with blues if i run the max run spd. if i run 15-20% it rarely picks them up for some odd reason

----------


## wanted31

why does it only pickup 1 chest? then teleports and resets?

----------


## Kirik8

> why does it only pickup 1 chest? then teleports and resets?


That's what the bot does.

----------


## Vulpar

* (I have a really bad problem with this ChestBot, I'm on laptop and my resolution is 1300x750 something like that, When the chest is open and items are on the ground the bot won't take them, my character just stands there and for a couple of seconds if is a Legendary item or gem he teleports back to town and leave the game I tried to fix this problem but nothing works for me, I need an advice.*

----------


## Raizen1989

> * (I have a really bad problem with this ChestBot, I'm on laptop and my resolution is 1300x750 something like that, When the chest is open and items are on the ground the bot won't take them, my character just stands there and for a couple of seconds if is a Legendary item or gem he teleports back to town and leave the game I tried to fix this problem but nothing works for me, I need an advice.*


the bot picks up only legendary items and set items and walks over gold , does not pick yellow and blue items

----------


## Vulpar

> the bot picks up only legendary items and set items and walks over gold , does not pick yellow and blue items


What I wanted to say is when the chest drops Legendaries or gems he won't pick up these items he just gets the gold from the ground and goes back to town, that's my issue and I don't know what to do nor my friends...

----------


## sillybearito

> What I wanted to say is when the chest drops Legendaries or gems he won't pick up these items he just gets the gold from the ground and goes back to town, that's my issue and I don't know what to do nor my friends...


Latest version (.7) no longer picks up gems. As for failing to pick up legendaries, please ensure you followed the instructions on page 1. Your gamma settings are what help the bot identify item colours.

----------


## mrgravez

> Latest version (.7) no longer picks up gems. As for failing to pick up legendaries, please ensure you followed the instructions on page 1. Your gamma settings are what help the bot identify item colours.


Yes, it is probably a Gamma problem I haven't noticed it not picking up any legs or set items. Usually wake up with almost a full inventory of legs.

----------


## Raizen1989

> What I wanted to say is when the chest drops Legendaries or gems he won't pick up these items he just gets the gold from the ground and goes back to town, that's my issue and I don't know what to do nor my friends...


it is a gamma problem . what you want to do is to restore the defaults inside diablo and in your display driver , also dya all your armour as far away from the colors that the bot searches for in my case all my items are dyed black .

----------


## Raizen1989

> Yes, it is probably a Gamma problem I haven't noticed it not picking up any legs or set items. Usually wake up with almost a full inventory of legs.


yeah when i wake up in the morning i find my inventory full of leg items and no blue ,yellow items at all only leg and set items. also if u have enough paragon points try to change them before you start in the utility tab and go for gold find to get more gold

----------


## shaakz

Im gonna download the bot tonight when i get home and try it, i see alot of speculation that this has been fixed tho, anyone run the bot the last couple of nights to verify?

----------


## coolon

run it today, got 4 legs and 1 set in 5 hours. I was really better a week ago.

----------


## shaakz

> run it today, got 4 legs and 1 set in 5 hours. I was really better a week ago.


Alright thanks for the input, seems like it still drops stuff, and without more input that could be RNG, gonna try it out for a night and see where it lands me.
Cheers mate.

----------


## ocxil

This is my first run at using a bot ever, and it actually just straight up worked on the first try following your instructions! I hope that no ban comes of this, but it looks like a lot of you have been using it for weeks already so that's good news. I'll also post results after letting it run for a few hours.

----------


## trmg

How long does an average run take? I wrote my own and got about 40 seconds until rejoining game again. If i tweak it to lower i start to run into problems.

----------


## ocxil

I have mine set to take about a minute because I like being conservative/safe. In the past 6 hours I've gotten 6 legendaries, so average of 1/60 runs, which seems like a low rate.

----------


## trmg

I got with my own code 16 legs in 6 hours. Probably a bit lucky though. Will check later today again.

----------


## Raizen1989

> I have mine set to take about a minute because I like being conservative/safe. In the past 6 hours I've gotten 6 legendaries, so average of 1/60 runs, which seems like a low rate.


If you want to play it safe and not to get the login error over a full night run ( 8 hour ) then 1 minute per run is adviced you can run it with no delay at all and the bot will go as fast as your computer can but someone said his run is 27 seconds and after a while you get the login error. even 1 minute per run will be eventualy to low after 8 -10 hours you get the error so the longer the period you want the bot to run the bigger the delay .

----------


## Hapiguy

> If you want to play it safe and not to get the login error over a full night run ( 8 hour ) then 1 minute per run is adviced you can run it with no delay at all and the bot will go as fast as your computer can but someone said his run is 27 seconds and after a while you get the login error. even 1 minute per run will be eventualy to low after 8 -10 hours you get the error so the longer the period you want the bot to run the bigger the delay .


I have run this bot in excess of 12-15 hours at a time with zero dc's at around 50-55 seconds per run total. I have a spare account that I use to test-run the hell out of things before I put them on my main account, etc. It would seem that right around the 1-minute marker, it can be run indefinitely, depending on your ISP?

----------


## Simpoh

Just ran this for 7 hours last night, 13 legs no sets, usually takes 30-45 secs per run.

----------


## Sargeras55

Please add to loot gold as well.

I know it's not much but it is free gold and when you run it for hours it is significant

Just need the bot to move slightly after opening the chest.

Thanks!

----------


## ocxil

It already does do this. Make sure your force move is set properly? Mine only rarely misses gold, but at least 9/10 times it picks it up. Oh, also try to increase your pickup radius. I got mine up to 7 I think and it catches all the gold.

----------


## daveydoom

So I've been having some issues. My problem lies is the bot doesnt click chests. I start the bot and it resumes game, then brings up the map and clicks on the WP for siege camp. An odd thing to note here is that it doesnt click directly on the WP (not sure if it should) but clicks off to the right side of it, but still teleports there. When it loads the map the bot checks for chests but doesnt actually open anything up.

All mapped keys are correct, and all extra video settings have been turned off. I set my colors to defaults. Ive tried both x64 and x86 versions and the problem lies in both. Not sure where to go from here. Frustrated that I can't figure this out.

Also, how do you set resolution in Fullscreen Windowed? I've tried going fullscreen, setting the correct resolution and switching back to Fullscreen Windowed with no success.

----------


## Simpoh

Set force move on W and it should loot.

----------


## flavaflaav

Just ran for 1.5 hours and came up with 3 legs. What kind of drops per hour are people reporting?

----------


## charzy

are you doing it in t6?

----------


## Murael

I've been using a chest bot for awhile now. And I do have good success with it.

I want one that will loot gems though, cause I have a serious shortage on topaz and need a huge supply.
Does anyone have a copy of a chest bot that loots gems?

----------


## sillybearito

For the last few days, the bot seems to be unable to run for more than an hour or so. Getting frequent game disconnects. I don't know if blizzard changed something or if it's my connection. I used to get 8 to 10 hours out of it.

----------


## pitoloko

> Please add to loot gold as well.
> 
> I know it's not much but it is free gold and when you run it for hours it is significant
> 
> Just need the bot to move slightly after opening the chest.
> 
> Thanks!


is not needed, create a demonhunter and equip the pet that pick gold from the ground (I don't know the name in English, but is a skill), and then you get all the gold that the chests drop.

PS: I'm a DemonHunter.

Thanks for read.

----------


## soulo

can u make one where the character pick up blueS? er can anyone upload the 2.0.6

----------


## straaand

my game freezes after teleporting back to town some times. could it be because it's trying to quit game before i have returned? it completly freezes cant do nothing. have to right click diablo and quit in the activity bar.

----------


## Walkir

> can u make one where the character pick up blueS? er can anyone upload the 2.0.6


I would also love to get 2.0.6...
Sometimes i run for one or two hours and then it could pick up gems, some blues won't be a problem....
Is it possible to get it?

----------


## misuny

there seems to be a problem with the bot looting Ramaladni's Gift. i watched the bot not loot it twice and had to do it manually. luckily, this happened twice while i was by my computer. i must wonder how many times it missed it then. also, the bot seems to miss the chest when it is in the bottom and there is a Decaying Armor pile next to it. instead of clicking on the chest, it will sometimes click on the armor pile instead then port back to town. 

thank you for this bot.

does this bot work with TurboHUD to possibly loot gems or other items?

----------


## mavygr

The bot clicks on the name tag to collect legendary items. Ramaladni's gift does not have a name tag when dropped, that's why the bot misses it...

----------

